

Smart introduces the Optimus 1.6TB 1000MB/s SSD  - adeelarshad82
http://www.geek.com/articles/chips/smart-introduces-the-optimus-1-6tb-1000mbs-ssd-2011084/

======
mrb
1000MB/s is only achievable using wide port SAS, in other words there are 2
physical 6Gbps interfaces on the SAS connector of this SSD, one on each side
of the PCB. There is a bit more info in the vendor's press release at
<http://www.smartm.com/media/press_releases/article360.asp>

Without wide port SAS, the drive achieves only 500MB/s which is far from being
remarkable. A handful of SSDs already achieve this throughput on one 6Gbps
SATA or SAS link.

------
dholowiski
How does this affect the old rule that 'ram is always faster than a spinning
disk" and trying to keep your whole database in RAM ? It's not there yet, but
this hard drive is approaching the speed of RAM.

~~~
mrb
It is _far_ from approaching the speed of RAM.

A medium-end Core i7 processor with triple-channel DDR3-1333 RAM has a
theoretical peak bandwidth of 1333 MT/s * 3 channels * 64 bits = 32 GB/s.
Compare this to this drive's 1 GB/s. And when considering latency, SSDs
average tens of _micro_ seconds, whereas RAM averages tens of _nano_ seconds.

~~~
GHFigs
Another way of looking at it is that 1 GB/s is about the bandwidth of PC133
RAM that was commonplace about a decade ago.

------
phamilton
It says it's a SAS interface, but the picture shows a SATA.

This page has a side by side comparison of SATA/SAS connectors.

<http://www.serialstoragewire.org/Articles/2010_03/intel.html>

------
ck2
Doesn't a 5 year warranty seem short for a super expensive item that has no
moving parts?

Even a $50 drive can be had with a 5-year warranty and it's spinning metal
with rare earth motors at 7200rpm.

In any case, I wonder if ebay is going "d'oh!" right now:
[http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9218811/EBay_attacks_...](http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9218811/EBay_attacks_server_virtualization_with_100TB_of_SSD_storage)

~~~
BSeward
Five years ago I bought an iBook with a what-felt-massive 80gb 4200rpm drive.
Today I'd toss an 80gb drive in an electrostatic bag and probably forget about
it. Five years is a sufficient warranty for my consumer use, even for cutting
edge kit.

~~~
thorwawy99
around 97 (give or take a year) i paid $500ish for a 6.5gb drive

